# Help on durso standpipe



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been reading the internet and not sure whether I need to tight seal the durso standpipe to the bulkhead fitting screwed to the bottom of the tank.

If I seal the standpipe to the bulkhead, I will have problem remove the standpipe for cleaning. If I do not silicone seal the drainpipe to secure it a little better to the bulkhead, will the water drain from the overflow to the sump. 

Please help.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

On mine I have a straight coupler fitting screwed into the bulkhead, and into it I press fit the straight pipe for my standpipe. Normally this joint would be glued with PVC cement, but the press fit provides enough of a seal that it doesn't leak. This way I can pop the standpipe out if I want to clean it or modify it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

As mentioned, because it isn't dealing with pressurized water, you can slip fit the whole internal durso so it can be taken apart and cleaned (which likely won't be necessary anyway). No need to glue inside your overflow.


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

So if not glue and I have standpipe is tight fit to the coupler fitting. 

will the contact point leak water to the sump? I need to calculate the sump capacity for the overflow water if leakage.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Flame Angel said:


> So if not glue and I have standpipe is tight fit to the coupler fitting.
> 
> will the contact point leak water to the sump? I need to calculate the sump capacity for the overflow water if leakage.


Mine has never leaked....

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flame Angel said:


> I have been reading the internet and not sure whether I need to tight seal the durso standpipe to the bulkhead fitting screwed to the bottom of the tank.
> 
> If I seal the standpipe to the bulkhead, I will have problem remove the standpipe for cleaning. If I do not silicone seal the drainpipe to secure it a little better to the bulkhead, will the water drain from the overflow to the sump.
> 
> Please help.


What is the reason that you will need this pipe cleaned? I got 4 years old tank and I did not see reason to clean (probably just with the cloth). I have pipe now for 1 year and I do not think I need cleaning there. Vertical pipes will never get blocked until something stuck there.
To prevent it you should use a strainer attached to the 90 fitting

I always glue (pvc glue) stand pipe to the bulk head.

I also glue together 90, T and cap on the top of the pipe, but I do not glue this whole piece to the standpipe. It can be easily removed and you can clean your piping if you need it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I cleaned out mine a few times when it was packed with featherdusters...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Flame Angel said:


> So if not glue and I have standpipe is tight fit to the coupler fitting.
> 
> will the contact point leak water to the sump? I need to calculate the sump capacity for the overflow water if leakage.


You can glue it if you want, but if you want to be able to remove it, you can't glue it =D

Because it isn't glued, there _may_ be a slight leak down the pvc into the sump, but nothing substantial.


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you for all the inputs.

How thick are the glass pane dividers in the sump that are strong enough? I have already cut 1/8" thick of the panes, can I still use them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flame Angel said:


> Thank you for all the inputs.
> 
> How thick are the glass pane dividers in the sump that are strong enough? I have already cut 1/8" thick of the panes, can I still use them.


It should be oK, but will much easier to brake eventually. 1/4 are better, but I have 1/8 and it is Ok

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

